# Forced into temporary profile, can't access files or programs



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

I recently installed Windows 8 on my laptop and have been able to use it until yesterday, when Windows started up and logged me into a temporary profile. I suspect it may be a virus but I honestly have no idea and I need to be able to get to my files.

My problem description is probably pretty vague, mostly because I have no real idea what the issue is. If someone could help talk me through how to resolve this - or what information you might need first - and be able to access all the stuff that is still on my computer I would really appreciate it.


----------



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

I just tried doing a system restore to a previous point (from 6 days ago) and got error message 0x800700b7


----------



## ILLigitt (Sep 15, 2005)

Okay, despite getting that error message I seem to be able to sign into my real profile now. I have access to my files and I'm backing them up.

I still don't know what happened though and I'd like to avoid it happening in the future. What causes Windows to force you into a temporary profile that locks you out of your files???


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Believe it or not this is most often caused by Google Update running in startup and one of the reasons I suggest to users to remove Google Update from startup as well as not to install Google Earth, especially Toolbar or Chrome browser.


----------

